# Painter clothing



## Benoo1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey guys,
New here sorry. Just need advice, couple of the guys I work with like there high via t-shirts tall and slim,does any one know any sites as I'm in New Zealand. Also painting pants any good looking,comfortable, painting pants out there? Thanks a lot.

Ben.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Good looking painter pants? :w00t::laughing::w00t:

Well, I buy Dickies with the reinforced knee. That was always where my work pants seemed to wear out the fastest so these hold up pretty well.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

you can order direct from dickies now. They have all the painter wear.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

wearing clothes while painting? :whistling2:


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I've given up on dickies. It seems like their sizes change every time I buy something. 

I'd like to pick up some Armed Workwear pants, and some BlakLader shorts.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Hines Painting said:


> I've given up on dickies. It seems like their sizes change every time I buy something.
> 
> I'd like to pick up some Armed Workwear pants, and some BlakLader shorts.


I've also been having issues with Dickies not fitting. For the past year or so it's been a crap shoot if my size waist will fit or not. It's getting really frustrating. :yes:


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I'd like a pair of work pants with a leather insert in the back pocket so my 5n1 stops poking holes in em.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I've also been having issues with Dickies not fitting. For the past year or so it's been a crap shoot if my size waist will fit or not. It's getting really frustrating. :yes:


Have you tracked the fit of the pants versus your weekly tally of italian beef sandwiches and tomato quiches???:whistling2:

I'm only really jealous about one of those.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I've also been having issues with Dickies not fitting. For the past year or so it's been a crap shoot if my size waist will fit or not. It's getting really frustrating. :yes:


Ya, that. And I bought a dickies hoodie last year and after like the 3rd wash it shrunk down from an XL to a medium. Only goes just below my belly button and to the middle of my forearms.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Gough said:


> Have you tracked the fit of the pants versus your weekly tally of italian beef sandwiches and tomato quiches???:whistling2:
> 
> I'm only really jealous about one of those.


Ya, I know I'm turning into a fat bastard and have considered the Italian beef impact on my girlish figure.  But I've tried on older pairs, and compared them to newer pairs. Most of the newer pairs are noticeably tighter and almost too tight to work in.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ya, I know I'm turning into a fat bastard and have considered the Italian beef impact on my girlish figure.  But I've tried on older pairs, and compared them to newer pairs. Most of the newer pairs are noticeably tighter and almost too tight to work in.


We've had that problem with Armed Workwear in the past. They had switched venders and the fit was very different. I blew out one pair the first time I climbed onto a plank. The problem seems to have been corrected.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Gough said:


> We've had that problem with Armed Workwear in the past. They had switched venders and the fit was very different. I blew out one pair the first time I climbed onto a plank. The problem seems to have been corrected.


I LOVE Armed Workwear pants. And I had a pair when I was a 36x36, but I'm now a _38x36_ and they dont make those.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I LOVE Armed Workwear pants. And I had a pair when I was a 36x36, but I'm now a _38x36_ and they dont make those.


They don't make much with a x36, do they?

Maybe do a cross-generational thing: start wearing gallouses and "sagging"...problem solved.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Gough said:


> They don't make much with a x36, do they?
> 
> Maybe do a cross-generational thing: start wearing gallouses and "sagging"...problem solved.


I just need to drop 20 pounds and my problems are solved. But I just love my deep dish pizza and italian beefs to much. :yes:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I just need to drop 20 pounds and my problems are solved. :yes:


Sign me up.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I just need to drop 20 pounds and my problems are solved. But I just love my deep dish pizza and italian beefs to much. :yes:


Or lose a few inches...of height.

I'm not tempted by the tomato quiche, but the IBs are a different story.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Anyone know when Armed will have stuff in stock on their site?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Hines Painting said:


> Anyone know when Armed will have stuff in stock on their site?


The site says February, so three more days?? 

I remember reading about how overwhelmed they were when their first shipments of pants arrived. That made me realize what a big step that was for them to start that business. It also made it easier for me to a little more patient.


----------



## Benoo1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks Guys il defiantly try all these. Appreciate it.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I LOVE Armed Workwear pants. And I had a pair when I was a 36x36, but I'm now a _38x36_ and they dont make those.



Livin large!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

My only pair of Armed are great except the bottom of the legs are kind of shredded. Mostly from my dog grabbing my pant legs. She liked those in particular. Must be the cotton. Maybe it's hemp cotton. Definitely quality stuff.


----------



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.armedworkwear.com/index.php
Use the code: "armed15" for a Armed Workwear discount.
I was pleasantly surprised when I got a return text from who I assume is the owner.
I was a bit disappointed when he told me they were not made in the US.
He said they are "assembled" in the Dominican Republic. 
At least _he_ is here,and hopefully getting most of the profits. 
They are looking for stores to carry there clothes.
I will be buying a pair,and if I like them Ill try to get get my paint stores to sell them here in Nor-Cal. 
The shorts they have are a little to "ghetto" for me.


----------

